# Hauntcast 22 is now slaying!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The Scream Team terrorizes the countryside with low rent humor and antics.
Revenant delivers Theater of the Mind and News from Beyond, Johnny Thunder reviews Piranha, the Mistress of Mayhem wax nostalgic about 70’s costumes, Dr. Morbius discuss different types of store bought prop hacks, Skully pumps up the jams and Chris Baker dumbs things down with Mad Props 4 Props and the Hauntcast Top 10. Haunting Guru guest Ed Gannon, the Evil genius behind Spooky World, joins Chris for a few beers and a few laughs.

http://hauntcast.net/


----------

